
Hardware Wanted by OpenBSD developers - notaplumber
https://www.openbsd.org/want.html
======
finid
Why the OpenBSD project is still begging for hardware in 2017 is a mystery to
me.

With all the IP they're sitting on, the OpenBSD Foundation should find a way
to monetize at least one. OpenSSH alone is worth tons of money.

~~~
FrozenVoid
Monetizing open source and free code will cause immense ill-will from
developers and users, which would cost more reputation loss than just asking
for hardware.

~~~
mankash666
No it won't. MANY successful open source projects have monetization
strategies. Open Source!=Charity. It's just another way to build software.
It's also likely that a successfully monetized ope-source software lasts and
succeeds longer by most metrics. Cases in point - Android, most Apache
foundation projects (including Hadoop) ...

